
Mac OS X notifier Growl was forked - adambyrtek
https://bitbucket.org/pmetzger/growl/
======
tptacek
Can he call this "Growl" without written permission? A fork of Growl, even if
it's almost bit-for-bit identical to the original, is a derived work.

